# مكتبة شرايط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس السادس



## men@ elgm@l (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مكتبة شرايط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس السادس




*الشريط الاول ( ابويا الحنين )*

الترانيم 
1-ابويا الحنين
2-احن اب
3-جاى يا عجايبى
4-جوه الطاحونة
5-حنين وطيب
6-زى عريس للسماء
7-سهران طول الليل
8-طمنى يا يسوع
9-مع المسيح يا بابا كيرلس
10-فى الدير جوه القلايه
11-يا ابانا فى الطاحونة
12-وطنك فى السما







​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الشريط الثانى ( البابا فى قلبى )

الترانيم 
1-قلبى بيحبك انت 
2-علشان سبنا الاله
3-علم قلوبنا
4-اذكر حنانك 
5-ارجع بينا
6-اتنين فى السما عايشيين
7-فى الطاحونة
8-كان فى السماء
9-كل حروف اسمك 
10-مرت عليا
11-نفسى لو تمدح 
12-ربى فكرنى 
13-وانا طالب
14-يابابا كيرلس يا راعى الخراف
15-زى الارض الناشفة




​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*الشريط الثالث (أسرار البابا)*


الترانيم
1-ارجع واقولك يا حبيبى
2-جايين نزور البابا
3-هو دا البابا كيرلس
4-ياللى بتعول التعابى



​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*الشريط الرابع(اطيب اب)*

الترانيم
1-اسمك كله حياة
2-على كرسى مارمرقس
3-قدم حبه ليسوع ربه
4-واقفين كلنا جنب طاحونتك
5-يا ابائى رهبان البرية
6-يا ابو الايتام
7-يا ابو المساكين
8-يا نا صف المظلوم
9-يا حبيب الرب ايسوس



​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*الشريط الخامس(اقبل الايادى)لمريم بطرس*

الترانيم
1-اقبل الايادى
2-انا قلبى ضل وتاه
3-باكر تالته سادسة
4-بتعيننا
5-حبيتك انت يابا
6-رحت لطاحونته
7-صلى يا بابا
8-فى المشكلات يصلى
9-هو ساب الكون بحالو
10-ولا عاوز مال ولا جنيهات
11-ياريت سنينى يرجعوا



​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*الشريط السادس(البابا بكى)*

الترانيم
1-البابا بكى
2-البابا معاك
3-الصلاة السهمية
4-انت شايف ضعفنا
5-معقولة تسيبنى وانا عايزك
6-يا قلبى يا مكسور










*الشريط السابع(بستان مريوط)*

الترانيم
1-ارجوك صليلى
2-المحرومين
3-بابا كيرلس راعينا
4-بين موج وريح
5-تاهت خطايا
6-تمجيد مارمينا
7-جئنا اليك
8-جندى الايمان
9-شوفنا فى حياتنا
10-مارمينا يا امين
11-مديح البابا كيرلس
12-ياللى اختارك
13-يوم الكنيسة












الشريط الثامن(جوه البراموس)

الترانيم
1-اتأمل كل حياتك
2-انا فى همومى غرقان
3-بابا كيرلس المختار 
4-بابا كيرلس شمعه تنور
5-جوه البراموس
6-صوت النعمة
7-قديس بار
8-ياراهب بين الرهبان
9-يا سلام على البابا كيرلس
10-ياللى خدمت الاله











*الشريط التاسع(جوه المزار)*

الترانيم
1-جوه المزار
2-حبك داير زى سواقى
3-فى الدير وفى الطاحونة
4-كل ما ابص جوه عنيك
5-كوكب الفردوس-مديح
6-وقت نياحتك وقفت ساعتك
7-يا ابونا المحبوب
8-يا طبيب المجروحين










*الشريط العاشر(حكايات البابا)*

الترانيم
1-العالم
2-انت ابويا
3-اه من خوفى
4-اوقات بنسى
5-تايب على طول
6-تخاف من ايه
7-ربك سر غناك
8-صليلى اطيب
9-طوباك
10-فى الشتا
11-قلبى بيبكى
12-كان شبعان
13-متعلقش بحب الدنيا
14نتيجتك اهيا









​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (23 نوفمبر 2008)

www.l7n-elsamaa.com

*الشريط الحادى عشر (دموع البابا)*

الترانيم
1-الراهب الامين
2-انا نفسى ازورك
3-دموع البابا
4-شافيعنا البابا كيرلس
5-عايز تعرف
6-مديح-السلام لك يابابا كيرلس
7-يا ابو الغلابة
8-يا صاحب المزار










*الشريط الثانى عشر(البابا ابويا)*

الترانيم
1-الطوباى بالحقيقة
2-جاى لطاحونتك
3-جوا مزارك
4-سيرتك زى الماس الغالى
5-يا بابا دست الشهوات
6-يابابا كيرلس اشفعلى
7-يا بو المساكين يا شفيع يا امين
8-ياللى زرعت جوا قلوبنا










*الشريط الثالث عشر(دايما سهران)*

الترانيم
1-اسمك مشهور
2-انا جاهز للامتحانات 
3-بصلاته المرضى بيخفوا
4-حبيت الناس
5-دايما سهران 
6-دمعنا نازل
7-اش فى الكون زاهد
8-لو قلبك مجروح 
9-مديح جديد










*الشريط الرابع عشر(راهب غلبان)*

الترانيم
1-اطلب عنا تانى نبتدى
2-انت يا ابو الغلابة
3-جايين بنقول شكرا
4-راهب غلبان
5-زهور جميلة فى البستان
6-فى البراموس عاش راهب
7-من صغره يحب يسوع
8-من صغرى اسمه عازر
9-يا ابانا الدنيا بخير
10-يا ابانا مجروحين
11-يا بابا كيرلس يا غالى










*الشريط الخامس عشر(شفيع الطلبة)*

الترانيم
1-دايما سهران
2-أحن رفيق
3-البابا ومارمينا
4-بنيوت
5-راهب قديس
6-شفيع الطلبة
7-يا عجايبى
8-ياما زورنا ديرك










*الشريط السادس عشر(عجايب البابا)*

الترانيم
الشريط على جزئين


----------



## men@ elgm@l (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*الشريط السابع عشر(قدوة حياتنا)*

الترانيم
1-اغلى هدية من السما لينا
2-السلام لمارمينا الامين
3-جوه الطاحونة وبكل ايمان
4-عاش حياته بخوف وصلاة
5-مين زيك يا بابا كيرلس
6-نعاهدك يا بابا كيرلس
7-يا بابا كيرلس يا راعينا










*الشريط الثامن عشر(قلب حنون)*

الترانيم
1-البابا كيرلس بطركنا
2-البابا كيرلس نور وضياء
3-انا وزوجتى واولادى
4-جوه الطاحونة بركة ونور
5-حكاية لصين
6-حنون وعطوف
7-دايما فى القلب محبتك
8-طوباك يا بابا كيرلس
9-قلب حنون
10-كلنا يا بابا جينا
11-مهما الناس تتكلم عنك
12-يا شفيعى لكل المخطوبين
13-ياللى رسمت الفرحة لقلبى 










*الشريط التاسع عشر(كتر افراحنا)*

الترانيم
1-البابا كيرلس اسمه زمان
2-بالصلاة والصوم غلب
3-عاش على الارض يجاهد
4-غالى وسيرتك محبوبة
5-فرحنا وكتر افراحنا
6-فى شفاعتك واثقين
7-مش ممكن احول عينى
8-كن مطمئن كن مرتاح
9-كنت اتمنى اكون شماس
10-مين كده تملى
11-ياللى حياته ملاها صلاة










*الشريط العشرون(كلمة حب)*

الترانيم
1-ازاى ما نرنمش
2-بحبك من قلبى
3-جوه الطاحونة بدموعى ناديتك
4-رجل الصلاة
5-سالنى واحد من الناس
6-سلامنا اليك يابابا كيرلس
7-كل ما سأل حد
8-كلمة حب











*الشريط الحادى والعشرون(مدايح البابا كيرلس)*

الترانيم
1-اقدم التسبيح-مديح
2-اكزماروؤوت
3-البابا كيرلس وسطينا
4-اوكيريو
5-خين افران
6-كوكب من الفردوس-مديح
7-بركة القديسيين -مديح
8-يا حبيبنا يا غالى
9-يا ملك السلام
10-ياربنا يسوع المسيح











http://www.l7n-elsamaa.com/showthread.php?t=866​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 نوفمبر 2008)

انت رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

مفيش كلام اقوله عشان امدحك بجد انت رائع رائع​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (26 نوفمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> انت رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> مفيش كلام اقوله عشان امدحك بجد انت رائع رائع​



*ميرسى لمرورك اختى 

احنا تحت امر الخدمة *​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوى ليك يا مينا على احلى ترانيم لاحلى  واجمل بابا كيرلس 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (5 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *ميرسى اوى ليك يا مينا على احلى ترانيم لاحلى واجمل بابا كيرلس ​*
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك*_​


 
*ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك *

*ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## vano_z (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## hany_9996 (13 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااقوى ياااااااااااااااااااااااميناااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fowar (21 أكتوبر 2009)

صدقني مش عارف اشكرك ازاي  ربنا والبابا كيرلس يعوضوك


----------

